# Adding spouse to the existing 457 visa



## muthu16feb (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there,
Can anybody here help me out in telling how to add spouse to the existing 457 visa (basically adding dependant). My wife live in Sydney working on 457 visa. Am in US right now working here. I want to apply a dependant visa for me with her 457 so that i can go and meet her at the same time look for a job if i can get there if it works out (hope it shud be possible)
Being here in US i heard people say that i can lodge application online. If its so i need help from someone who has done it earlier.

Thanks
Muthu


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Muthu, 

Have you checked the DIAC visa website? There is a link in the 'PLEASE READ....' post towards the top of the forum. 

I'm not sure whether a spouse can be added to an existing visa (why wasn't the spouse added in the first place?) or whether the spouse needs to apply for a spouse visa now? If the DIAC website doesn't answer your question you can try asking an agent - we have several on the forum and the most recent poster is SOMV ( you can contact her through the link in her signature).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

I'm not an expert, but I think that once a visa has been granted, you can't then add someone to it. I think you need to ask an agent for advice.

Dolly


----------

